# Spinoza enc.le Hegel



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Et ce n'est qu'un début.


Je chausse mes bottes de lézard mauve, et j'arrive.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Il y a des monades qui sabordent les processus dialectiques


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

Ah, te voila, toi. Tu fais parti des pires. Je te retiens.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, te voila, toi. Tu fais parti des pires. Je te retiens.



_Quiconque veut devenir un meneur d'hommes doit accepter de passer  longtemps pour leur pire ennemi_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

Je me suis longuement pénétré du titre de ce sujet et j'avoue qu'à présent je me sens habité.


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4176304 a dit:
			
		

> _&#8220;Quiconque veut devenir un meneur d'hommes doit accepter de passer  longtemps pour leur pire ennemi&#8220;_



Un homme sur mille est un meneur d'hommes. Les 999 autres sont des suiveurs de femmes. Choisis ton camp, camarade.


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me suis longuement pénétré du titre de ce sujet et j'avoue qu'à présent je me sens habité.



Oh, toi, tu n'est pas seulement un péripathéticien de Pi, tu es aussi un putain de pire, et pas seulement.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2007)

Tour Eiffel, mais part &#224; trois.

_(je l'aime bien celui-l&#224;, il &#233;tait un putain de pire aussi&#8230_


----------



## Giam_ (20 Février 2007)

L'espace-temps se dilaterait au point de laisser passer ça


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> L'espace-temps se dilaterait au point de laisser passer ça



_Nietzsche enc.le Socrate_


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

[MKB] de mes deux.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> [MKB] de mes deux.



_c'est bien, tu assumes ton destin de winner !_


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2007)

D'apr&#232;s le Gascon, c'est lynchien.  
Enfin, lui, il aspire &#224; Morph&#233;e, pas &#224; Spinoza.
Mais c'est un p&#233;ripath&#233;ticien de Di.


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2007)

_Dites donc les enfants&#8230; y&#8217;a pas un fil d&#233;di&#233; au livres que l&#8217;on a aim&#233; avant (et qui sont devenus femme maintenant ?)
_


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

&#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec les livres qu'on a aim&#233;. Mais alors, rien !
Avec quoi &#231;a a &#224; voir ? Tu verras.
Mais sache d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; que Benjamin a fait entrer le loup dans la bergerie, et que c'est tant pis ! Et chacun devra choisir son camp !
Parce que Spinoza enc.le Hegel !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

_Bisous by Nephou est un grand moment zarathoustrien, je comprends mieux les buts de Benjamin désormais à la lueur des éclairages monadiques


dis, je peux causer de la Monnaie Vivante ? steuplééééééééé 

quitte à ce qu'on ne comprenne plus rien nous même ! _ 

*
PP*


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

Au point où on en est, plus personne ne s'en rendra compte.


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Au point o&#249; on en est, *P*lus *P*ersonne ne s'en rendra compte.




Ah bon ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

je crains comprendre  bon ben moi &#171; je suis une bande de jeunes &#224; moi tout seul, je suis une bande de jeunes et je m'fends la gueule &#187;

:rateau:

&#231;a promet


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> je crains comprendre  bon ben moi « je suis une bande de jeunes à moi tout seul, je suis une bande de jeunes et je m'fends la gueule »
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ça promet



_je t'ai connu *p*lus *p*erspicace _


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

_oui mais l&#224; je le suis peu (ou poupe), pour tout te dire je suis &#224; peine perm&#233;able alors perspicace :rateau:

puis je suis arriv&#233; trop inconnu pour partir populaire (caramba encore rat&#233; ?)
_


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ouais. *P*as *P*erdu mais presque.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

_tu as choisi ton camp cher Pneumatique Posteur&#8230;
_


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4176563 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as choisi ton camp cher Pneumatique Posteur
> _


_
Nunc est_ rezba ?


----------



## kanako (21 Février 2007)

:mouais: 





boire c'est mal


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me suis longuement pénétré du titre de ce sujet et j'avoue qu'à présent je me sens habité.



Par Baruch ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Février 2007)

Les haricots n'&#233;taient pas assez cuit.


PS : J'ai rien bit&#233; au sujet encore un coup


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4176613 a dit:
			
		

> Les haricots n'étaient pas assez cuit.
> 
> 
> PS : J'ai rien bité au sujet encore un coup



_*p*ourtant, *p*ourtant, tu as toujours voulu voir Vesøul  tu es un *p*utain de *p*ire toi aussi_


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

Mille bordels !!...
&#199;a est quoi, tout ce bazar ?!.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

*A sec!*


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

T'inqui&#232;tes.
Et Wouatch your bacque. 




Mon cher Ed, _A sec_ c'est quinze ans plus tard. Et 23 ans plus tard, c'est _Avec une poign&#233;e de sable_. Et &#231;a tombe bien ton tour arrive, Hegelien de merdre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;tes.
> Et Wouatch your bacque.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vas pas nous caguer le fion pour 5 ans? si? 

_Du mauve, non mais j'te jure. _

Bon, on arr&#234;te de jouer maintenant. Patoch' passe moi les munitions.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

Ah tiens vous &#234;tes l&#224;?


J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une vague histoire de Po&#232;tes Priapiques,mais j'ai pris le parti d'ignorer superbement.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

_dites donc, mais ils font tous au m&#234;me endroit au m&#234;me moment&#8230; si vous voulez une Bataille, faites bien attention que nous ne conjuguions Bataille au masculin&#8230; 

&#231;a a un vague go&#251;t d'un sujet &#226;g&#233; de 5 ans&#8230; 

we shoot'em in the back now&#8230; 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4176722 a dit:
			
		

> _dites donc, mais ils font tous au même endroit au même moment si vous voulez une Bataille, faites bien attention que nous ne conjuguions Bataille au masculin
> 
> *ça a un vague goût d'un sujet âgé de 5 ans
> *
> ...



Vieux schnok!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vieux schnok!


_
exactement Primare Postarerum même 

et mon Nietzsche enc.ule ton Hegel _


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

*P*utain, *P*utain, c'est vachement bien..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> *P*utain, *P*utain, c'est vachement bien..


Wampas&#169;. :love:


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

Ah ? No. Arno


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Putains de pires ! Tuez-les tous, Je reconnaîtrai les miens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ? No. Arno


C'est vrai, Arno aussi. 

Une nana qui cite Les Wampas sans le savoir, c'est beau. Mais si ça fait doublon avec Arno, ça devient magnifique.


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai, Arno aussi.



Arno d'abord !! :rateau: 

1981 - TC matic  :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai, Arno aussi.
> 
> Une nana qui cite Les Wampas sans le savoir, c'est beau. Mais si ça fait doublon avec Arno, ça devient magnifique.



En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.

A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.
> 
> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !


S'passe de drôle de choses entre tes deux... z'oreilles !!.....


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.
> 
> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !



Ben ouais mais vrai problème cest : « Que faisons nous des _p_ustuleux _p_urulents ? »

jvous demande :mouais:


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben ouais mais vrai problème cest : « Que faisons nous des _p_ustuleux _p_urulents ? »
> 
> jvous demande :mouais:



Ils ont trahis. On les brulera, comme on a brulé Le Niais.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.
> 
> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !


Super groupe, les Pepe Deluxe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

on m'appelle?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Super groupe, les Pepe Deluxe.


Super groupe en effet, et je te merde.


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2007)

12h03... l'heure de la Pasta al Pesto.


----------



## Lila (21 Février 2007)

....*P*é*p*é *P*oète au *P*ria*p*isme luxueux .....

.....j'adore la diversité


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !



Comment ne pas répondre a cet appel ?!


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Super groupe, les Pepe Deluxe.





DocEvil a dit:


> Super groupe en effet, et je te merde.



Cest pas plutôt les _Pepe Delux*é*_ ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.
> 
> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !



Dis moi-un peu... Tu te touches quand tu écris?...


----------



## al02 (21 Février 2007)

@ Rezba :

Ce n'est *P*as *P*our moi !


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi-un peu... Tu te touches quand tu écris?...



et chez les *L*olli *H*otties, on s'écrie quand on se touche ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah ? No. Arno


OUAIS ! TC Matics même  :love: Laissons les wampas croupir paisiblement


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4176429 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est bien, tu assumes ton destin de winner !_


Au lieu de "winner" la terre de Sienne m'a fait lire "urinoir"

  

Bon, je fonce voir l'oeuf, t'as l'mot !


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> 12h03... l'heure de la Pasta al Pesto.



P&#226;tes au Pistou tu veux dire, miam!miam! 
Moi c'&#233;tait aubergines et poivrons, sluurp, trop bon.
   
Sisi y'a rapport avec Spinoza : il m'a confi&#233; il ya peu qu'il &#233;tait grand amateur de basilic.

Allez, salut bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> 
> Je chausse mes bottes de lézard mauve, et j'arrive.



Et ?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pâtes au Pistou tu veux dire, miam!miam!
> Moi c'était aubergines et poivrons, sluurp, trop bon.
> 
> Sisi y'a rapport avec Spinoza : il m'a confié il ya peu qu'il était grand amateur de basilic.
> ...



De basiliques ?

Voilà qui m'étonne un peu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Mais tous le monde enc.ule Hegel ! 
Ou alors le contraire.

Hegel enc.ule Aristote.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> De basiliques ?
> 
> Voilà qui m'étonne un peu



C'était une contrepétrie


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Hegel enc.ule Aristote.



Non !!! :affraid:

Tu en est sûre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

La sodomie c'est mal, car contre-nature... Tous ceux qui s'y adonnent, de manière active ou passive méritent le supplice du pal avec un pieu enduit de super-glue®...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non !!! :affraid:
> 
> Tu en est sûre ?



Oui, et même avec un pieu enduit de super glue !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

Perso j'utilise la marque &#171;Cosano&#187;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Perso j'utilise la marque «Cosano»



Ah oui, mais c'est comme la Thomy® ça, mon bon Monsieur... On n'a pas, par ici... :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ah ben sur les conseils de SM, je prends de l'Araldite double piston !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Purée, ça devient technique !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Purée, ça devient technique !


Faut dire aussi qu'avec toi, faire chauffer de l'eau c'est d&#233;j&#224; compliqu&#233;. Alors l&#224;, je comprends que tu sois perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut dire aussi qu'avec toi, faire chauffer de l'eau c'est déjà compliqué. Alors là, je comprends que tu sois perdu.



Tu sous estime mon lancé de pieu toi


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut dire aussi qu'avec toi, faire chauffer de l'eau c'est d&#233;j&#224; compliqu&#233;. Alors l&#224;, je comprends que tu sois perdu.


Voila, &#231;a c'est la Lithurgie Hordesque typique : on insulte les _struthionidae_ sans d&#233;fense.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Voila, ça c'est la Lithurgie Hordesque typique : on insulte les _struthionidae_ sans défense.



Laisse, laisse, Rezba, ça n'en vaut pas la peine. C'est parce que je l'impressionne.


----------



## Giam_ (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais tous le monde enc.ule Hegel !
> Ou alors le contraire.
> 
> Hegel enc.ule Aristote.



Prière de ne pas toucher - de loin comme de très loin - à Aristote.


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ah ! Un extr&#233;miste stagirite ! 
Bon, ton sort n'est pas encore perdu, tu peux essayer d'int&#233;grer les P&#233;ripat&#233;ticiens de Pi.


----------



## Lila (21 Février 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> Pri&#232;re de ne pas toucher - de loin comme de tr&#232;s loin - &#224; Aristote.



....pourtant, il pr&#233;conisait le pal comme axe structurant de la soci&#232;t&#233; en son temps   

....pour ce qui est de l'autruche, la broche &#224; retournement vertical t&#233;l&#233;command&#233;&#169; (qui vient d'&#234;tre pl&#233;biscit&#233; par la tr&#232;s s&#233;rieuse presse t&#233;l&#233;visuelle fran&#231;aise) est recommand&#233;...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4177112 a dit:
			
		

> Pur&#233;e, &#231;a devient technique !



double piston == &#224; trois

c'est le pote &#224; joanes quand m&#234;me


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ! Un extr&#233;miste stagirite !
> Bon, ton sort n'est pas encore perdu, tu peux essayer d'int&#233;grer les P&#233;ripat&#233;ticiens de Pi.


La chr&#233;matistique, y'a que &#231;a de vrai. 

Et hop, un post de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> Pri&#232;re de ne pas toucher - de loin comme de tr&#232;s loin - &#224; Aristote.



Pri&#232;re de ne pas prendre des faits pour des opinions. 
Hegel n'a rien compris &#224; Aristote point.  



Lila a dit:


> ....pour ce qui est de l'autruche, la broche &#224; retournement vertical t&#233;l&#233;command&#233;&#169; (qui vient d'&#234;tre pl&#233;biscit&#233; par la tr&#232;s s&#233;rieuse presse t&#233;l&#233;visuelle fran&#231;aise) est recommand&#233;...



Viens je t'attends, j'affute mes trois doigts  



supermoquette a dit:


> double piston == &#224; trois
> 
> c'est le pote &#224; joanes quand m&#234;me



O&#249; est ce que j'ai foutu ce "lexique illustr&#233; du supermoquette" ?

----------

Pur&#233;e y'a Ed qui en demande !


----------



## Giam_ (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ! Un extrémiste stagirite !
> Bon, ton sort n'est pas encore perdu, tu peux essayer d'intégrer les Péripatéticiens de Pi.



Extrémiste extrémiste :mouais: provincial oui  marchant sur Paris la grande - et Pi


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Donc on est rapidement pass&#233; des _monades_ de la premi&#232;re page aux _gonades_ traditionnelles du Bar. Pfff ... (soulagement devant le r&#233;tablissement de l'ordre naturel au Bar)


----------



## Lila (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Donc on est rapidement passé des _monades_ de la première page aux _gonades_ traditionnelles du Bar. Pfff ... (soulagement devant le rétablissement de l'ordre naturel au Bar)



...oui  un saut du front pur aux *******s en somme....


----------



## Giam_ (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La chrématistique, y'a que ça de vrai.
> 
> Et hop, un post de plus.



Capitaliste va


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Donc on est rapidement passé des _monades_ de la première page aux _gonades_ traditionnelles du Bar. Pfff ... (soulagement devant le rétablissement de l'ordre naturel au Bar)




Non, ne t'inquiètes pas, ce n'est que la Logorrhée Hégélienne qui essaye de faire diversion, pour ne pas avoir à affronter notre force irrésistible, source et principe. 



Lila a dit:


> ...oui  un saut du front pur aux *******s en somme....



D'ailleurs on m'annonce le ralliement aux [PP] des micazaristes aliénés.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

espèce de modérateur de sous-forum


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, ne t'inquiètes pas, ce n'est que la Logorrhée Hégélienne qui essaye de faire diversion, pour ne pas avoir à affronter notre force irrésistible, source et principe.



Attention tout de même. 

Chacun sait que la dialectique peut casser des briques


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Mais il me semblait que les monades, c'&#233;tait ce brave G.W.Leibnitz qui avait lanc&#233; la mode avec sa monadologie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

Les [P]osteurs [P]rolifiques sont dans la place


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2007)

Tiens, un sujet  m&#233;taphysique d'empire ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> D'ailleurs on m'annonce le ralliement aux [PP] des micazaristes aliénés.



Et gnagnagna et gnagnagna.

Et voila.

Il suffit que quelques esprits eclairés, animés d'un sens de la camaraderie inné, décident d'afficher au grand jour leur fraternité pour que de sombres personnages hissent le drapeau noir de la jalousie dans l'heure suivante.

De joyeux drilles innocents montrent l'affection qu'ils portent à leurs pairs, et voilà, voilà qu'un vil, un veule, un homme seul, sans parent, sans ami, sans cheveu, décide d'appeler à lui les simples d'esprit, tente de fédérer les mous du casque de tous horizons, pourquoi?

Par esprit clanique!
Par soif de pouvoir!
L'infâme Rezba, premier (et on espère bien dernier) du nom, a besoin d'un ennemi pour exister, et maintenant qu'il a trouvé sa bête noire, le revoilà, maniant à nouveau la langue de bois et le vît synthétique, cherchant à manipuler les foules aveugles, tentant désespérément d'occuper la place de meneur dont il a toujours rêvé!

Le monstre se réveille!!!


Mais je ne suis pas inquiet.
Les Pucerons Prognates seront au mieux un amusement pour nous, au pire une tentative de plus pour attirer l'attention, de la part du chauvu fourbe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et gnagnagna et gnagnagna.
> 
> Et voila.
> 
> ...



A grandes Z'oreilles.


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais il me semblait que les monades, c'&#233;tait ce brave G.W.Leibnitz qui avait lanc&#233; la mode avec sa monadologie.


Je sais pas, je n'en connait que deux versions vulgaris&#233;es, celle de Robert Silverberg, Les _monades urbaines_,  et celle du po&#234;te chinois gazeux Fan Ta : _Li Monade_.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je sais pas, je n'en connait que deux versions vulgarisées, celle de Robert Silverberg, Les _monades urbaines_,  et celle du poête chinois gazeux Fan Ta : _Li Monade_.



Je viens à ton secours.

Les monades, c'est des petits trucs à la perception bornée qui, par appétition, sautillent sans cesse et dans tous les sens. C'est très difficile de s'en débarrasser

(attention, il y en a une juste au-dessus de ton post)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

Pas si difficile que &#231;a


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas si difficile que &#231;a


Ouais ben non. Pas pour tout le monde.  



> D&#233;sol&#233;, vous ne pouvez pas vous ignorer vous-m&#234;me.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

C'est pour &#231;a que je me suis cr&#233;&#233; un double pseudo banane !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a que je me suis cr&#233;&#233; un double pseudo banane !


Alors c'est donc toi CouleurSud?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

[LH]OOQ


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [LH]OOQ


Tu sais que t'as un joli pseudo?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [LH]OOQ


A ce propos je suis assez d&#233;&#231;u, Doc...
Je vois un [YHWH] assez vulgaire sous ton pseudo, je trouve quand m&#234;me qu'un [YMCA] aurait eu plus de gueule. 


EDIT : pis &#231;a fait doublon avec ton [LH].


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu sais que t'as un joli pseudo?


C'est surtout qu'enfin on ne peut plus dire que La Horde n'est qu'un repaire de sous-doués. Il était temps. 

EDIT : Putain, j'avais pas vu : on a même un forum privé ?!


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2007)

Ah, le Doc a rejoint les ph&#233;nom&#232;nes Horduriers !
T'en avais marre de penser ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, le Doc a rejoint les ph&#233;nom&#232;nes Horduriers !
> T'en avais marre de penser ?


Ben... En fait tu sais comment il est : 
- oui
- oh, en fait nan
- oh pis si, maintenant que j'y pense
etc etc...

Moi, bon, ben tu me connais, j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes, j'ai saisi la balle au bond, ni une ni deux, PIF PAF, je suis all&#233; droit au but, je lui ai coll&#233; un [LH] sans lui demander son avis. 
  


PS: Sinon, Doc, t'es bien s&#251;r, l&#224;? J'ai rien vu de tel moi... :mouais:
(d'un autre cot&#233;, &#231;a fait longtemps qu'on en a plein des forums priv&#233;s &#224; droite &#224; gauche, mais bon.. :c'est pour v&#233;rifier quoi. )


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'enfin on ne peut plus dire que La Horde n'est qu'un repaire de sous-doués. Il était temps.
> 
> EDIT : Putain, j'avais pas vu : on a même un forum privé ?!



Paraît même qu'on y boit de la bière trappiste 
  Mais bon je me méfie, tellement d'approximations.. Si ça se trouve c'est du  cidre. Doux en plus.


  Mais dis ? Tu vas pouvoir t'entrainer à Tétris ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [LH]OOQ


La con de Jo?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Paraît même qu'on y boit de la bière trappiste
> Mais bon je me méfie, tellement d'approximations.. Si ça se trouve c'est du  cidre. Doux en plus.
> 
> 
> Mais dis ? Tu vas pouvoir t'entrainer à Tétris ?


Orval. C'est du cidre?


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, le Doc a rejoint les phénomènes Horduriers !
> T'en avais marre de penser ?



Les Hérétiques tu veux dire ? Maintenant qu'ils sont marqués au fer, on n'aura pas de mal à les retrouver pour les conduire au bûcher. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Les Hérétiques tu veux dire ? Maintenant qu'ils sont marqués au fer, on n'aura pas de mal à les retrouver pour les conduire au bûcher. :rateau:


tu as une bien grande bouche, toi...


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

Et une longue queue, oui je sais la nature est parfois injuste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> Et une longue queue, oui je sais la nature est parfois injuste.



Surtout quand elle omet de la placer du bon côté...


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

Je te le fais pas dire.


----------



## loustic (21 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, ne t'inquiètes pas, ce n'est que la Logorrhée Hégélienne ...


... Hegel comme un sourd !!!

Doucement les basses !


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Wampas©. :love:



nioube



mado a dit:


> Ah ? No. Arno



jolie gonzesse



nato kino a dit:


> Arno d'abord !! :rateau:
> 
> 1981 - TC matic  :love:



Primare postarerum



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai, Arno aussi.
> 
> Une nana qui cite Les Wampas sans le savoir, c'est beau. Mais si ça fait doublon avec Arno, ça devient magnifique.



gros nioube 



rezba a dit:


> En une phrase est illustrée toute la grossièreté, toute la vulgarité, toute l'inculture, toute l'inanité de ce groupe de chacals barmipèdes.
> 
> A moi, les Primare Postaerum, les Putains de Pire, les Poètes Priapiques, les PéPés de luxe, les Péripatéthiciens de Pi !
> Sauvons ce forum de la Logorrhée Hégélienne !



hein ?! hurle pas ! ils sont sourds. Leur ventre n'a pas d'oreilles 



Amok a dit:


> Comment ne pas répondre a cet appel ?!



je te fais livrer un déambulateur à injection par rampes communes ! 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Orval. C'est du cidre?



Orval, celle qui un goût de chatte ?! 

sisi, nie pas, tu n'es qu'une affreuse dragqueen c'est donc ça que cachait ta chevelure ! 



nato kino a dit:


> Les Hérétiques tu veux dire ? Maintenant qu'ils sont marqués au fer, on n'aura pas de mal à les retrouver pour les conduire au bûcher. :rateau:



non, laissons pourrir dans leur forum privé !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

Il parle de quoi le fil? pas bien compris. Sinon, c'est quoi un nioube?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, c'est quoi un nioube?


Quelqu'un qui ne sait pas qui est DocEvil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est bon, l'Orval.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est bon, l'Orval.



_nous sommes bien d'accord ! _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Il parle de quoi le fil? pas bien compris. Sinon, c'est quoi un nioube?



De philisophie ... ouais je sais c'est pas si clair ...

Et de bière !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

"A propos de tout objet d'agr&#233;ment, d'utilit&#233; ou d'affection, souviens-toi de te demander ce qu'il est, &#224; commencer par les plus insignifiants. Si tu aimes une marmite, dis-toi : &#171; C'est une marmite que j'aime. &#187; Car, si elle vient &#224; se casser, tu n'en seras pas troubl&#233;. Si tu embrasses ton enfant ou ta femme, dis-toi que c'est un &#234;tre humain que tu embrasses; car, s'il meurt, tu n'en seras pas troubl&#233;"

Epict&#232;te, n&#233; 2035 an avant ma naissance.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> "A propos de tout objet d'agrément, d'utilité ou d'affection, souviens-toi de te demander ce qu'il est, à commencer par les plus insignifiants. Si tu aimes une marmite, dis-toi : « C'est une marmite que j'aime. » Car, si elle vient à se casser, tu n'en seras pas troublé. Si tu embrasses ton enfant ou ta femme, dis-toi que c'est un être humain que tu embrasses; car, s'il meurt, tu n'en seras pas troublé"
> 
> Epictète, né 2035 an avant ma naissance.



_c'était un précieux picard prénommé Maque contrairement à ce que l'on pense la preuve, dans ma famille, on disait souvent : Maque Epictète !

 


je la dédie à Chaton celle-là _


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> De philisophie ... ouais je sais c'est pas si clair ...
> 
> Et de bière !



Ah si ! On ne peut plus clair. 

D'ailleurs, avant de vaquer à diverses occupations futiles, dont boire une petite bière, je m'apprêtais à te répondre sur l'épineuse question de la relation Hegel- Aristote, ceci pour te dire que tu avais entièrement raison: Hegel n'a rien compris à Aristote. 

Mais l'inverse est malheusement aussi vrai : Aristote n'a rien compris à Hegel. 

L'histoire de la philosohie est pour moi une zone d'obscurité. 

Pour me consoler, je crois que je vais m'en décapsuler une autre. 

Donc, chère amie, à ta santé !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah si ! On ne peut plus clair.
> 
> D'ailleurs, avant de vaquer à diverses occupations futiles, dont boire une petite bière, je m'apprêtais à te répondre sur l'épineuse question de la relation Hegel- Aristote, ceci pour te dire que tu avais entièrement raison: Hegel n'a rien compris à Aristote.
> 
> ...



Nom de dieu de bordel de merde, si tous les pédoques de littéraires di mierda étaient capables de compter comme moi j'écris, la France passerait moins pour une merde à l'étranger...

Mais bon j'dis ça, j'dis rien.

Tes zones d'obscurité sont nombreuses, c'est manifeste. C'est pas parce que rezba estime avoir le droit de faire la leçon à tout le monde sans arret qu'il faut en faire autant, t'es pas plus efficace que lui (c'est dire...) alors meffi, comme on dit chez moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Epictète, né 2035 an avant ma naissance.


Y'a surtout qu'à l'époque, ils étaient moins douillets et kékés...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Nom de dieu de bordel de merde, si tous les pédoques de littéraires di mierda étaient capables de compter comme moi j'écris, la France passerait moins pour une merde à l'étranger...
> 
> Mais bon j'dis ça, j'dis rien.
> 
> Tes zones d'obscurité sont nombreuses, c'est manifeste. C'est pas parce que rezba estime avoir le droit de faire la leçon à tout le monde sans arret qu'il faut en faire autant, t'es pas plus efficace que lui (c'est dire...) alors meffi, comme on dit chez moi...



Alors là, vraiment enchantée de pouvoir enfin rencontrer le grand et vénérable sonnyboy.

C'est un grand honneur pour moi, toute jeunette sur ce forum.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a surtout qu'à l'époque, ils étaient moins douillets et kékés...



Ils avaient pas encore cette foutue morale cathodique catholique !


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

mais il y en avait d&#8217;autres&#8230; bon&#8230; c_'est vraiment le foutoir ici_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ils avaient pas encore cette foutue morale cathodique catholique !


Vue les maladies de merde dont ils écopaient au naturel, ils n'avaient pas vraiment besoin de ça...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vue les maladies de merde dont ils écopaient au naturel, ils n'avaient pas vraiment besoin de ça...



D'où un mort c'est comme une marmite cassée, allez hop à la poubelle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> D'où un mort c'est comme une marmite cassée, allez hop à la poubelle.



Il doit y avoir de ça... On a énormément progressé, depuis... Ce sont les vivants que l'on met à la poubelle... Quel gain de temps.


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> D'où un mort c'est comme une marmite cassée, allez hop à la poubelle.


_il en va de même pour ce fil : il meurt, hop à la poubelle_


----------

